# Wow, they are finally breeding golden arrow poison dart frogs.



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

I am just wondering how this is news worthy? How long has this been going on in the hobby? 

*Fife aquarium breeds deadly frogs*

A frog so poisonous that it can kill up to 200 people has been successfully bred at a Fife aquarium.

BBC NEWS | Scotland | Edinburgh, East and Fife | Fife aquarium breeds deadly frogs


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If it is the first time for a Zoo to breed an animal they often make a big deal of it regardless of how often its been done elsewhere. Usually the PR department decides its news worthy.... 
They don't have the history of just posting a wooohooo....  

Ed


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I guess its just pride on theri part that they finally got it right, but blown up offcourse.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

haha Fife!, I used to live right by there in Edinburgh. The fact that they've been successful at anything is major news in itself


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

I've been in business for myself since I got out of high school. Any time you can get the papers to print a press release, you jump all over it. Free publicity is priceless!


----------

